# Dryer Lint Clay recipe



## Black Cat (Sep 28, 2004)

Cheap alternative for prop builders:
Here's my recipe for Dryer Lint Clay.
1 cup cold water, add 1/2 cup flour, 1 teaspoon salt and mix until smooth. Cook over medium heat stirring constantly until mixture thickens. Remove from heat and add approx. 1 1/2 cups dryer lint. Add small amounts of dryer lint to the mix and continue stirring in the lint. Keep adding lint until you have a nice smooth paste. You want the lint to absorb all the flour paste but you don't want the mix to be to dry.
Ok now you are ready to use it. You can cover wire frames, soda bottles, styrofoam or what ever. Use a small plastic spatula to apply the lint clay or use your hands. 
You can also add acrylic paint to the clay and mix well before applying it. Wear gloves if you add coloring. The color will darken once it dries so don't add too much color. 
Allow the dryer clay to dry for several days depending on the temp. before applying another coat. Once your project is complete and the clay is dry spray it with polyurethane.
You can also free hand shape the clay to what ever shape you desire. Let it dry on a piece of foil. You can make hands this way but remember they will dry hard. 
(Don't forget to save all dryer lint before starting a dryer lint project.....it can become rather addictive and frustrating if you run out)
Have fun with it and I hope to see pics of what you've made using the dryer lint. 
Logged 

Here are some pics. of the wolf I made last Halloween using the dryer lint clay to create a hairy look for my wolf.
http://img63.photobucket.com/albums/v193/troop134/Wolfie/


----------



## Bone Cold (Jun 23, 2004)

Thanks for the recipe Black Cat. Looks as if it'll really come in handy. I'll have to start saving my dryer lint. At a load or two a day, guess it shouldn't take too long to accumulate some lint.


----------



## isis11571 (Sep 7, 2004)

Hey thats cool i think that will work out nicely on the dancing xmas bear ,
Thanks BlackCat, your wolf looks wonderfully wicked!


----------



## Empress Nightshade (Jul 6, 2004)

Yeah, thanks to Black Cat I used that recipe this past year and I love working with it. I've been saving my dryer lint every since and have a large bowl overflowing with it now. Not sure how I will use it this year, but I'm sure I'll find a way to.


----------



## Black Cat (Sep 28, 2004)

Thanks isis11751 and Bone Cold. It's lots of fun to play with. I just finished my bat using the dryer lint for the body part (wire frame and then covered with dryer lint clay)and the wings I did with Latex (wire frame and cheesecloth covered with latex). Now I'm onto making rats with the dryer lint. 
Empress you did a great job on your first dryer lint creation!
Have fun with it but once you start I'm warning you it is addictive.


----------



## bodybagging (Nov 18, 2003)

Blackcat.... how well does this stand up to time......it amazes me what haunters come up with...heh... good work


----------



## Black Cat (Sep 28, 2004)

Bodybagging, I made some prop hands with the dryer lint last year but never used them. They have been tossed all over the place and still hard as a rock. They haven't chipped or shown any signs of damage. I also left my wolf outside through many rain storms under cover of course and the moisture didn't seem to affect it at all. The dryer lint stayed hard. I do coat my dryer lint props with two coats of polyurethane so maybe that is what has helped them to survive. Hope that helps to answer your question.


----------



## bodybagging (Nov 18, 2003)

yep thanx for thr info......Im kinda rough on my props......


----------



## BlackDawn (Aug 1, 2004)

Thanks for the recipe BlackCat, I read it a couple of days ago. My hubby thinks I am crazy again -because I now have a bag to "keep" lint in, instead of a trash can next to the dryer. I am sure he will get over it though!


----------



## Empress Nightshade (Jul 6, 2004)

I wonder how yucky it would feel to hands feeling on a wall in a dark maze? Since it's pitch black, people have a tendancy to feel on the walls. To let them be smooth and suddenly...DRYER LINT CLAY! It's bound to get a few....


----------



## BlackDawn (Aug 1, 2004)

Empress, as always I am overwhelmed at what your wonderfully wicked mind thinks up!  Great idea ... once again!


----------



## Black Cat (Sep 28, 2004)

Empress, Quite and idea with the wall thing. Wonder how much dryer lint you will have to collect to do a wall with it. You might want to put some wire mesh over the wall to make sure the dryer lint clay will adhere to it and not fall off if someone is feeling it. You could also add bits of fake fur to the applied wet dryer lint clay.That way as they feel the dryer lint clay all of a sudden a furry patch would be felt. That might give a good scare thinking they just touched some sort of critter.


----------



## Empress Nightshade (Jul 6, 2004)

I've decided to go with the hard and the furry textures. I'm saving my lint...don't you worry. I have a whole bowl full so far


----------



## Empress Nightshade (Jul 6, 2004)

Thanks Black Dawn for that awesome compliment. I pride myself on my wonderfully wicked mind...heee, heee!


----------



## BlackDawn (Aug 1, 2004)

Your Welcome Empress! Black Cat adding the fur I think is a great idea.


----------

